# Improving rider coordination on non-dominant side



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Haha, reminds me of first attempt getting on the 'wrong' side of my horse & I put the wrong foot in the stirrup, hopped up &... got confused! Yeah, whatever you can do in practice with your 'wrong' hand/side will help. More practice the better. I used to be very 'one sided' until I started farriery, which, as horses have 4 corners, you need to be ambidextrous for, and while I can't write or draw well with my left hand, I can do most other things almost or as well as with my right these days.


----------

